

Tell HN: Palo Alto Hacker House has an opening - kirubakaran

Rent: $450/month. You will be sharing the room with another person.<p>Within walking distance of: University Ave (numerous bars, coffee shops, stores) Palo Alto Caltrain, Stanford University (long walk - you'd probably want to bike)<p>Plenty of parking (private driveway &#38; street parking). Internet: 30mb down / 9mb up Gigabit wired network / Wireless B/G/N, desks (there's space for at least 6 in the main area)<p>If you're entrepreneurially minded, then you'll fit right in!<p>Email rjvann@gmail.com if you're interested and tell a little about yourself.
======
kayhi
You know it's a hacker house when internet connection is given and not the sq.
ft., number of rooms/roommates or bathrooms :)

------
kirubakaran
Some old photos <http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/go/HH/Photos>

